# Estat - Sigut



## Beansof57

Algú em pot orientar sobre l'us de sigut i estat. Sempre havia pensat que els participis de "ser" i "estar" eren "estat", però cada vegada més sento "sigut" i em fa mal a les orelles, És correcte?

Gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Beansof57,

Tens raó, normativament, els participis de "ser/ésser" i "estar" coincideixen i són _estat_. _Sigut_ és dialectal/oral/col·loquial, es fa servir com a participi del verb "ser/ésser" en moltes zones, com ara les àrees de Barcelona i de València. No sé si a més llocs.
En altres zones, més cap a la Catalunya central, es diu _set_. No sé si hi ha més formes.

Salut!


----------



## Tige

Hola!
Jo mai dic "estat" i crec que en general a tota la zona nord-occidental es diu més el "sigut", com a València. De fet crec que allí sí que és considera correcte, però potser ho ha de confirmar algun valencià/na.


----------



## Tropolotròp

Hola! 

A la província d'Alacant tampoc no sentireu mai "estat" com a participi d'ésser...

I no és incorrecte. És la forma principal que apareix a les nostres gramàtiques. 

Segons Enric Valor: _També són admissibles les variants _estat, estada, estats, estades,_ formes adscrites a registres més formals que poden usar-se també en tots els temps compostos_.

...Som uns informals...


----------



## brau

Tige said:


> Hola!
> Jo mai dic "estat" i crec que en general a tota la zona nord-occidental es diu més el "sigut", com a València. De fet crec que allí sí que és considera correcte, però potser ho ha de confirmar algun valencià/na.



Confirmat! 

Responent a la pregunta de si hi ha mes variants, una molt comu pel PV es "segut". Aixi es com es deia al meu poble, encara que el jovent ja diem mes "sigut".


----------



## ernest_

Ja també dic "sigut".


----------



## Dixie!

Apunteu-ne una altra del _sigut_!


----------



## tamen

Doncs, sense negar l'existència i l'extensió de "sigut", apunteu-ne un altre de "estat".

No voldria encendre cap foc d'encenalls, però a veure qui em posa un exemple de "sigut" allà on el castellà diu "estado". Si no m'equivoco. tot "sigut" _reemplaça _(deixeu-m'ho dir així) un "sido", mai un "estado". 

"Avui he sigut a Barcelona"?

I amb això no dic pas que "sigut" sigui un castellanisme.


----------



## Liuma

...doncs el word marca "sigut" com a error i tots aquí em diuen que és un castellanisme....yo no soc catalana, pero em fa molta gràcia que s'utilitzi tant en tots els àmbits una paraula incorrecta!


----------



## ACQM

A mi sempre em van corregir el "sigut". Crec que és acceptable, però en tot cas es considera excesivament col·loquial i els mestres i professor ens l'han feta evitar i canviar per "estat".


----------



## gvergara

Liuma said:


> ...doncs el word marca "sigut" com a error i tots aquí em diuen que és un castellanisme....yo no soc catalana, pero em fa molta gràcia que s'utilitzi tant en tots els àmbits una paraula incorrecta!


De fet, si no m'equivoco, en italià els verbs essere i stare també comparteixen el mateix pariticipi (_essere=> sono stat@; stare=> sono stat@_)


----------



## scorpio1984

Com a estudiant de Traducció et puc assegurar que ara, actualment, ja estan acceptats gramaticalment com a participis del verb ésser: "estat" , "sigut" i "sét", encara que l' última no forma part del estàndard pròpiament dit, és una variant més local. En cas de dubte, millor utilitzar "estat" o "sigut" (amb els corresponents femenins i plurals, òbviament.)


----------



## Beansof57

Liuma said:


> ...doncs el word marca "sigut" com a error i tots aquí em diuen que és un castellanisme....yo no soc catalana, pero em fa molta gràcia que s'utilitzi tant en tots els àmbits una paraula incorrecta!



Liuma, doncs, a mi no em fa gens de gràcia! Ara bé, una cosa que em fa encara més ravia és el "Tenir que" o, encara pitjor, el "tindre que". Fa uns quants anys, vaig sentir dir a un professor de català: "En català 'no tenim canaris.' o s'hauria d'escriure: "no tenim que anar-hi"?

Petonets
Brian


----------



## OrCuS

Mai no he sentit a cap persona al PV fer servir "estat" com a participi de "ser", tal vegada més al nord sí es més habitual. Sí he sentit rarament "segut", encara que a la meua terra (Baix Vinalopó) diem "sigut". Mai no m'ho ha corregit cap professor.

Si per aquí li dius a qualsevol persona que "estat" es el participi de "ser" se't quedaria bocabadat. Jo diria que "sigut" és totalment normatiu al PV i s'utilitza en llibres, webs, diaris, etc.


----------



## scorpio1984

OrCuS said:


> Mai no he sentit a cap persona al PV fer servir "estat" com a participi de "ser", tal vegada més al nord sí es més habitual. Sí he sentit rarament "segut", encara que a la meua terra (Baix Vinalopó) diem "sigut". Mai no m'ho ha corregit cap professor.
> 
> Si per aquí li dius a qualsevol persona que "estat" es el participi de "ser" se't quedaria bocabadat. Jo diria que "sigut" és totalment normatiu al PV i s'utilitza en llibres, webs, diaris, etc.


 

A veure, la gramàtica valenciana és lleugerament diferent de la catalana. T'ho puc dir perquè dins del temari de la meva carrera (Traducció) tenim dos arxius de consulta: la Gramàtica catalana (de l'Institut d'estudis catalans) i la gramàtica valenciana. De moment, però, encara no hem treballat la valenciana. Jo puc parlar pel que fa al Català estàndard, pel que fa a el català normatiu a Catalunya. Sobre això sí que sé que tinc raó.


----------



## OrCuS

scorpio1984 said:


> A veure, la gramàtica valenciana és lleugerament diferent de la catalana. T'ho puc dir perquè dins del temari de la meva carrera (Traducció) tenim dos arxius de consulta: la Gramàtica catalana (de l'Institut d'estudis catalans) i la gramàtica valenciana. De moment, però, encara no hem treballat la valenciana. Jo puc parlar pel que fa al Català estàndard, pel que fa a el català normatiu a Catalunya. Sobre això sí que sé que tinc raó.



I jo no dic que no la tingues. Només volia expressar com és per aquí.


----------



## scorpio1984

OrCuS said:


> I jo no dic que no la tingues. Només volia expressar com és per aquí.


 
ok, ok, perdona.


----------

